# Sand Substrate



## Carnal Knowledge (Sep 21, 2013)

I have 11 piranha in a 220 gallon aquarium. I want to change substrate to sand. My dilemma is, I cannot catch my piranha. The stand I have makes touching bottom of my tank impossible! I tried with a strainer and they just dart under it. My question is, would it hurt them to change with them in the tank or just stay with the gravel which I hate? If I changed with them in the tank, I would do a half at a time. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't do it with them in the tank. Talk about stressing the fish....

Try using a tank divider to make the area small so you can catch them easier. I bet they would destroy a net real fast but I would sacrifice one to do it.

Also make sure you thoroughly rinse your sand or it will seriously cloud your tank.


----------



## Carnal Knowledge (Sep 21, 2013)

Umadbro said:


> Personally I wouldn't do it with them in the tank. Talk about stressing the fish....
> 
> Try using a tank divider to make the area small so you can catch them easier. I bet they would destroy a net real fast but I would sacrifice one to do it.
> 
> Also make sure you thoroughly rinse your sand or it will seriously cloud your tank.


Yeah I don't want to risk their health. So a divider might be idea or maybe when they get bigger I can catch them easier.

Anyways thanks for advice


----------



## Umadbro (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey, no problem









Are you looking to use sand box sand or are you looking at the Flourite sand? I find the play sand is to heavy in silicas and it will be a bitch to keep algae under control.

Plus if your fish are already skittish, they will send up clouds of sand particles and it can jam your intake and blow your motor. I don't know about you but I prefer canisters and wouldn't want to risk blowing a $500 filter.

What is it about gravel you don't like? Maybe it's the size that's the issue. You can get much smaller diameter gravel in many more natural colours. Sand compacts and is a pain in the ass when cleaning and maintaining.


----------



## Carnal Knowledge (Sep 21, 2013)

Umadbro said:


> Hey, no problem
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it's came with the tank. It's more like little pebbles. River rock. I just think its ugly and not that natural looking. I would go with PFS if I switch. My caribe are not skittish at all. Only the 3 reds but they have only been in tank 2 days. Hope they come out and join the rest


----------



## hugoale1 (Jan 26, 2009)

i got the same "problem", and i decided to change the rock sustrate for a sand sustrate, whit 3 pygos inside, and here are the results

first wash the sand









retire all the indeseable sustrate

























with much calm put the sand inside with your hands

















this is the final view









note: in 1 or two weeks your water turns cloudy because the new sustrate have no bacteria, you have to wait a new mini cycle, (in my case was 2 weeks) for the cristal water


----------



## Newarkn64 (Feb 11, 2014)

How many gallons is your tank? I have a 90 gallon and I am wanting to switch to sand!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

I cant stand sand. I tried it twice because I find it to be the most appealing but it tore my filters up and generally caused more issues then anything. cleaning the tank was a challenge as well. I stick to gravel but I think in much larger aquariums sand is a legit option. hard to pull off in a 30 gl


----------

